# Super Duper Ultra Mega Uber Fridrich Training Outline



## slinky773 (Aug 19, 2013)

AKA the supercalifragilisticexpialidocious training method or Ein Über Training Method.

Disclaimer: This may or may not be way too much for any normal person. Input on the Super Duper Ultra Mega Uber Fridrich Training Method would be helpful.

Unfortunately, I don't have any cuber friends, so I dunno how this works for other people. I'll be able to test sometime with other people, though, so stay tuned.

Prerequisites to this training method is at least sub 30 and learned F2L and full PLL.

Anyway, here goes:

The goal of this training is to get an average solve to look like Faz's 8/7/6/5 second solves. These are the main priorities:



Spoiler: Priorities



1. Cross. Goal is to do this step in less than 1 second. In inspection, you must plan out the entire cross and be able to do all of the moves in less than 1 second. Furthermore, you must either do an X-Cross with it or track a pair for F2L. If you do an X-Cross, you must also track another pair for instant insertion after the cross.

2. F2L. Goal is to do this step in less than 4 seconds, 3 seconds if you're very dedicated. While inserting the pair tracked from the cross, track the next 2 pairs. That well may be impossible, but with months of training I believe it's possible. This is how you will do the F2L in less than 4 or 3 seconds.

3. OLL: full OLL. Drill all of them until you can sub 2 every OLL, and then sub 1 every OLL.

4. PLL: full PLL. Drill all of them until you can sub 2 every PLL, and then sub 1 every PLL. This one is easier than OLL, since there's only 21, so it shouldn't take that much time. I'd say to prioritize OLL over PLL, once you get to the stage where drilling every algorithm to sub 2 is necessary.

I believe this list of priorities is in the order in which you should improve them. First improve your cross, then F2L, then OLL, then PLL. Then go back to the cross, then repeat the cycle. That is how you will become the NEXT FELIKS!
This is easier said than done. 





Spoiler: Training



1st month:
Every day for the first month, you will do (50 BLD crosses + 10 Ao12 Cross + First Pair) * 4 every day. And if you find that in a day, you happen to have time left, make it (50 BLD crosses + 10 Ao12 Cross + First Pair) * 8.
If your Ao12 Cross + First Pair starts to get close to sub 3, continue to the next month's training.

2nd Month:
Prerequisite: Sub 3.5 Ao12 Cross + First Pair.
This month, you will do turbo tracking, like in here Perform with a metronome. Idealized speed for turbo tracking for a master is 600 BPM, but most metronomes don't go there, so practice until you get to about 240 BPM. Every day you should also be doing (50 BLD F2L (put on a blindfold during execution of each pair) + 10 Ao12 F2L + X-Cross/Cross) * 4. Be sure to use tracking and lookahead in your F2L. If you do not implement techniques such as lookahead or turbo tracking in a regular solve, training is meaningless. It sounds redundant to say so, but I cannot emphasize it enough.

3rd Month:
Prerequisite: sub 10 Ao12 Cross + F2L
This month, you will drill every algorithm of Full OLL. This all depends on whether you have learned full OLL or not. If you have, every 2 days will be dedicated to drilling every *set* of full OLL. You can see this in the speed solving wiki; full OLL is divided into sections such as All Corners Solved, No Edges Solved, P OLLs, etc. Every 2 days, you will use an OLL trainer for one set of OLLs to train recognition and execution. It is extremely important that you be able to recognize and execute every algorithm in your *head* instantly. Same concept as lookahead. If you do not know full OLL, for the first half of the month every 2 days you will *learn* every set of full OLL. Like I said before, you will use an OLL trainer for recognition and execution. This will help with the learning process. Then the second half of the month will be drilling, except every *day* will be dedicated to a set. When you know full OLL, you should do 40 Ao12 OLLs with Prisma Puzzle Timer or something.

4th Month:
Prerequisite: sub 3/2 Ao12 OLL (depends if at the beginning of 3rd Month you knew full OLL or not)
This month, you will drill every PLL. Every day will be dedicated to 1 PLL. Get a good algorithm suited for not simply finger tricks, but shortness and speed for execution. Every day you will also do 40 Ao12 PLLs with Prisma Puzzle Timer. This month will be a lot less intense than 3rd month, so think of it as a little break.

Go back to 1st month and repeat.



For training, every time you repeat the cycle of training, you change the prereqs for every month. It doesn't matter what they are, as long as you improve by at least 0.5 seconds every cycle. Also, the prereqs I put in the post are for an about sub 25 solver. You don't have to use those prereqs. The training should stay about the same though, unless you aren't doing it in stages of months. If you're training just as I said, with supplements of 100 standard solves every day as well, training as hard as you can, you should be sub 10 or so in at least 16 months.

This is all theoretical, BTW. Tell me what you guys think.

I'll have a Python or Perl customizable OLL trainer up sometime.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Aug 19, 2013)

Holy hell are you trying to kill your fingers? 0_o


----------



## slinky773 (Aug 19, 2013)

Well… I'm not actually doing this myself, since I have school  I'm doing a kind of abridged version


----------



## kcl (Aug 19, 2013)

I might try it. I'm a freaking violinist, my fingers can take it.


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 19, 2013)

If you manage to stick to this I think you will become a very good cuber.
Though I have worries about the linear reduction of your time as time goes on.


----------



## Spaxxy (Aug 19, 2013)

Make it slightly less intense and slightly less time intensive, and I'll take it.


----------



## PedroSabioni (Aug 19, 2013)

I don't think it's possible to sub 1 every OLL and PLL. Specially OLL


----------



## slinky773 (Aug 19, 2013)

Well I think at least sub 1.5 should be possible. If not sub 2 should be OK for a quick solve.


----------



## MWilson (Aug 19, 2013)

If you're going that extreme, you should throw in AUF practice.

So, for each OLL and PLL, practice all combinations of [U, U', or U2] alg [U, U', or U2]. Try to get all OLLs sub 1.5 with all AUF combinations, and PLLs sub 2. I reconsidered all my finger tricks and algs while practicing this, and changed many of them to be less bursty and more controlled. The execution of the case on it's own became slightly slower, but the AUF-Alg-AUF because way faster, which is more important in an actual solve.

I do this for F2L as well on awkward cases and it helps with fluency a lot.


----------



## TDM (Aug 19, 2013)

slinky773 said:


> 4. PLL: full PLL. Drill all of them until *you can sub every PLL*, and then sub 1 every PLL.


This should be sub-2.


PedroSabioni said:


> I don't think it's possible to sub 1 every OLL and PLL. Specially OLL


I don't know about OLL, but it's possible with PLL. I just googled it and there are several videos of people doing it.


----------



## slinky773 (Aug 19, 2013)

Dominate said:


> If you're going that extreme, you should throw in AUF practice.
> 
> So, for each OLL and PLL, practice all combinations of [U, U', or U2] alg [U, U', or U2]. Try to get all OLLs sub 1.5 with all AUF combinations, and PLLs sub 2. I reconsidered all my finger tricks and algs while practicing this, and changed many of them to be less bursty and more controlled. The execution of the case on it's own became slightly slower, but the AUF-Alg-AUF because way faster, which is more important in an actual solve.
> 
> I do this for F2L as well on awkward cases and it helps with fluency a lot.



I find that I can just do AUFs intuitively without any practice anyway.


----------



## 78BFE (Aug 19, 2013)

Damn, you should've posted this at the beginning of June when summer had started for me


----------



## MaikeruKonare (Aug 19, 2013)

I will definitely attempt this, I avg 20. I'm not going to pay attention to the month thing though, I'm just going to work on a section until I hit the goal then move on.


----------



## ryanj92 (Aug 19, 2013)

Although I like the exercises that you describe, I think directed training (do an ao12/50/whatever for each section of your solve and practise your worst bit) will probably give more benefit in the long run because not everyone will be starting from the same level of speed, so will find the course more intensive in some areas than others. If you're always working on the worst part of your solve then you can maintain a more constant level of productivity through practise. Just my thoughts


----------



## Stefan (Aug 19, 2013)

slinky773 said:


> Tell me what you guys think.



"arbitrary"


----------



## slinky773 (Aug 19, 2013)

I mean, the goals I described were meant for sub 25 solvers, and I'm pretty sure that if I spend a month doing 200 BLD crosses and 40 Ao12s every day I'd be pretty damn good at the cross. And anyway I think most people struggle with the cross the most at that level. And if you're slower, these areas will still apply I think.


----------



## MaikeruKonare (Aug 19, 2013)

When you say 200 BLD crosses everyday is that 200 BLD cross attempts or successes?


----------



## MWilson (Aug 19, 2013)

slinky773 said:


> I find that I can just do AUFs intuitively without any practice anyway.



So can everyone else, that's not the point. Have you ever timed all combinations of AUF-Alg-AUF to see if you have trouble spots? Time an alg on it's own until you know your speed on it, then do AUF-Alg-AUF times on it. Maybe you're perfect as is, but you may have a case that gives you +1s in certain AUF combinations.


----------



## XTowncuber (Aug 19, 2013)

Consistent sub-1 cross and sub-3 F2L? I'm not even sure if that's possible. I don't blame you for wanting it though


----------



## kcl (Aug 19, 2013)

XTowncuber said:


> Consistent sub-1 cross and sub-3 F2L? I'm not even sure if that's possible. I don't blame you for wanting it though



Faz does it . well kinda.. Idk his exact splits


----------



## sneaklyfox (Aug 19, 2013)

I've put off serious focused training for a long time. I can still see improvement in my times but very very slowly for the past several months so maybe it's about time I went about it in a more organized fashion. I don't know if I have time to do exactly as you suggested in your post, but I will definitely try to target specific areas instead of solving mindlessly. Thanks!


----------



## XTowncuber (Aug 19, 2013)

If faz always had sub 1 cross and sub 3 F2L he would be averaging 6 pretty easily.


----------



## rj (Aug 19, 2013)

True. I would use this but my parents want me to spend 20 minutes a day cubing, tops.


----------



## wizH (Aug 19, 2013)

rj said:


> True. I would use this but my parents want me to spend 20 minutes a day cubing, tops.



Why do you care?


----------



## rj (Aug 19, 2013)

wizH said:


> Why do you care?



About what? They threaten to smash my cubes!


----------



## wizH (Aug 19, 2013)

rj said:


> About what? They threaten to smash my cubes!



Wow, that sounds like lousy parents


----------



## rj (Aug 19, 2013)

wizH said:


> Wow, that sounds like lousy parents



Only about cubing. They aren't happy when I practice.


----------



## TheZenith27 (Aug 19, 2013)

rj said:


> Only about cubing. They aren't happy when I practice.



That means they're lousy parents.


----------



## slinky773 (Aug 19, 2013)

MaikeruKonare said:


> When you say 200 BLD crosses everyday is that 200 BLD cross attempts or successes?



200 BLD successes. When I do BLD crosses I generally get most successes anyway.


----------



## wizH (Aug 19, 2013)

Will start by tomorrow, looking forward to this madness! Going to be hard to fit with my schedule though :'


----------



## Dacuba (Aug 19, 2013)

wizH said:


> Will start by tomorrow, looking forward to this madness! Going to be hard to fit with my schedule though :'



Tree fiddy that you won't make it through one month.


----------



## wizH (Aug 19, 2013)

Dacuba said:


> Tree fiddy that you won't make it through one month.



Haha, hope I will prove you wrong!


----------



## slinky773 (Aug 19, 2013)

Well I hope you don't get sick or somethibng, that'll really mess with you haha


----------



## wizH (Aug 19, 2013)

slinky773 said:


> Well I hope you don't get sick or somethibng, that'll really mess with you haha



Luckily I haven't gotten sick in 5 years or so... I must be some kind of superhuman


----------



## rj (Aug 20, 2013)

TheZenith27 said:


> That means they're lousy parents.



They think it's pointless.


----------



## aceofspades98 (Aug 20, 2013)

The only problem with this is that it can get in the way of real practice so your transitions will suck. This will require more work than you think.


----------



## wizH (Aug 20, 2013)

aceofspades98 said:


> The only problem with this is that it can get in the way of real practice so your transitions will suck. This will require more work than you think.



He says the program should be supplemented by 100 standard solves each day, so I don't think transitions will be a problem. Especially considering the Cross+1 routine.


----------



## amostay2004 (Aug 20, 2013)

Overthinking it IMO.

Just cube a lot, have fun, and don't be too focused on improvement. The speed will come eventually. Of course it's always useful to study reconstructions and find better algs/fingertricks.


----------



## Hypocrism (Aug 20, 2013)

I would prioritise slow solves, blockbuilding (for x-cross), and F2L tricks over this until your times are quite a lot faster than 20. I'm about 15 and I doubt I'd take this up until I was sub-12.

The LL stuff, yes, but at 15s+ your F2L is still very dodgy.

I'd also suggest to train with another method in slow solves, such as zz or petrus. I did this with ZZ and my times dropped 2seconds (from ~20) in a week. I think a change from your normal method helps you concentrate, forces you to look ahead in different ways and not solve on autopilot, and it gives you new ideas about how to solve the cross and some F2L cases which you might be able to do more efficiently afterwards.


----------



## Zyrb (Aug 20, 2013)

@OP,

Do you think a shortened course could also be somewhat effective? For example instead of spending one month per step spend one or two weeks. I think If I was gonna do this I would do it that way, I also think it will help keep the solve balanced IMO.


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Aug 20, 2013)

I Will try this if it world i am sub10 if it doesnt i Will suïcide


----------



## BillyRain (Aug 20, 2013)

TheZenith27 said:


> That means they're lousy parents.



I second this. 

As a parent myself (yes I'm a cuber so I may be biased..) I will encourage my son in any hobby he takes up no matter what it is. I will be proud of every ability he develops. 

Parents who think that their kids hobbies are pointless are just ignorant IMHO.


----------



## Gordon (Aug 20, 2013)

BillyRain said:


> Parents who think that their kids hobbies are pointless are just ignorant IMHO.



This.

Except when their hobbies are drugs or alcohol  but then you did something wrong anyway.

Somethimes I wonder what those parents would consider as a good hobby.


----------



## applemobile (Aug 20, 2013)

BillyRain said:


> I second this.
> 
> As a parent myself (yes I'm a cuber so I may be biased..) I will encourage my son in any hobby he takes up no matter what it is. I will be proud of every ability he develops.
> 
> Parents who think that their kids hobbies are pointless are just ignorant IMHO.




What if the hobbie was MLP or they were an active member of Furry Fandom? Would you still encourage it? 

I think we are not getting the full side of his story, if cubing is getting in the way of his work/life then they are right to limit it, I doubt they told him he can only do 20mins a day, just because they think its pointless.


----------



## BillyRain (Aug 20, 2013)

Gordon said:


> This.
> 
> Except when their hobbies are drugs or alcohol  but then you did something wrong anyway.
> 
> Somethimes I wonder what those parents would consider as a good hobby.



I obviously meant within reason.. lol


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 20, 2013)

TDM said:


> I don't know about OLL, but it's possible with PLL. I just googled it and there are several videos of people doing it.



But some people have bad timing. Occasionally people start the timer too late or stop the timer too early. It sometimes hard to see when they're turning so fast so I have to check the videos frame by frame to measure the time myself. Nevertheless, I'm quite sure I'm seen every PLL executed under a second (but not all from the same person). And trust me, OLL can be done, it's much easier IMO.

However, this is all useless unless you can consistently execute your algorithms this fast in a solve. Sometimes you might be able to do an algorithm very fast but requires awkward moves, and your success rate of performing that particular might be very low so it might not be worth using during solves.


----------



## YddEd (Aug 20, 2013)

I think I'll start doing a similar type of thing with Roux tomorrow.


----------



## wizH (Aug 20, 2013)

I think I will do these 'steps' in weeks instead of months, mainly just to get some variety.


----------



## slinky773 (Aug 20, 2013)

Zyrb said:


> @OP,
> 
> Do you think a shortened course could also be somewhat effective? For example instead of spending one month per step spend one or two weeks. I think If I was gonna do this I would do it that way, I also think it will help keep the solve balanced IMO.



As long as you still think it'll be worth your time.


----------



## Cubetastic (Aug 20, 2013)

I will attempt this while tanning in the backyard


----------



## rj (Aug 20, 2013)

BillyRain said:


> I second this.
> 
> As a parent myself (yes I'm a cuber so I may be biased..) I will encourage my son in any hobby he takes up no matter what it is. I will be proud of every ability he develops.
> 
> Parents who think that their kids hobbies are pointless are just ignorant IMHO.



They think it's a waste of time. It doesn't get in the way of my life. It has improved my piano (fingertricks FTW), and makes me happy.



Gordon said:


> This.
> 
> Except when their hobbies are drugs or alcohol  but then you did something wrong anyway.
> 
> Somethimes I wonder what those parents would consider as a good hobby.



Being perfect.


----------



## kcl (Aug 22, 2013)

XTowncuber said:


> If faz always had sub 1 cross and sub 3 F2L he would be averaging 6 pretty easily.



I suppose..


----------



## slinky773 (Aug 22, 2013)

XTowncuber said:


> If faz always had sub 1 cross and sub 3 F2L he would be averaging 6 pretty easily.



Well then you'll be better than Feliks 

"Vegeta, what does the scouter say about his Ao5 times?"
"It's LESS THAN FELIKS'!!!!"
"WHAT? LESS THAN FELIKS'? THERE'S NOWAY THAT CAN BE RIGHT!"


----------



## kcl (Aug 22, 2013)

rj said:


> They think it's a waste of time. It doesn't get in the way of my life. It has improved my piano (fingertricks FTW), and makes me happy.
> 
> 
> 
> Being perfect.



Why don't you ask them if you can spend all your time on video games. If they say no, ask what you're supposed to do with your time besides piano.....


----------



## speedcuber115 (Aug 22, 2013)

I can already do some of those things so I am going to try merging some of those things because I am learning full oll but some of my plls are sub 1 already.

still very helpful.


----------



## BoBoGuy (Aug 23, 2013)

Started 4 days ago.


----------



## rj (Aug 23, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> Why don't you ask them if you can spend all your time on video games. If they say no, ask what you're supposed to do with your time besides piano.....



I don't really play piano, but they want me to (I don't play tons, but some). No TV FTW. They think cubing is an "Unhealthy obsession" I don't even practice that much. FML.


----------



## immortalchaos29 (Aug 23, 2013)

rj said:


> I don't really play piano, but they want me to (I don't play tons, but some). No TV FTW. They think cubing is an "Unhealthy obsession" I don't even practice that much. FML.



So what DO your parents let you do? Minimal cubing, TV, and video games? Good luck with that.

Related: I am so doing this. CHALLENGE ACCEPTED! (Starting next month...)


----------



## rj (Aug 23, 2013)

immortalchaos29 said:


> So what DO your parents let you do? Minimal cubing, TV, and video games? Good luck with that.



I know. I don't like video games or TV anyway. We don't have one. I'm homeschooled, and have plenty of time.


----------



## MaikeruKonare (Aug 23, 2013)

How is cubing an unhealthy hobby? Not everyone has to be the football team quarterback,


----------



## windhero (Aug 23, 2013)

On the subject above: I really can't help myself but throw in this quote from Dr.House. "If you could reason with religious people, there would be no religious people". Not directed at rj.

This method is great and all, but isnt this just the same old "Practice. A lot." with a bit more detail? Not to be discouraging but I suppose anyone aiming for sub 10 (not to talk about sub 8 or 7) should know their weaknesses and what to do to fix them. Drill Cross/F2L/OLL+PLL/Transitions isnt anything new afaik in the field of "how to get faster" guides


----------



## slinky773 (Aug 23, 2013)

windhero said:


> This method is great and all, but isnt this just the same old "Practice. A lot." with a bit more detail? Not to be discouraging but I suppose anyone aiming for sub 10 (not to talk about sub 8 or 7) should know their weaknesses and what to do to fix them. Drill Cross/F2L/OLL+PLL/Transitions isnt anything new afaik in the field of "how to get faster" guides



Yes, you are correct. However, I kind of find that if I'm just freestyle practicing, I never get much done. I just do a little bit. I find that a guide like this helps me to focus on really doing drills every day. I suppose you don't have to drill, for example, PLLs one month, you could just do certain drills every day until they get better.


----------



## uyneb2000 (Aug 24, 2013)

Am I crazy for wanting to try this out?


----------



## 78BFE (Aug 24, 2013)

I'll do this starting September, then I'll tell you how it went on New Years.


----------



## rj (Aug 24, 2013)

MaikeruKonare said:


> How is cubing an unhealthy hobby? Not everyone has to be the football team quarterback,



I know!


----------



## Akash Rupela (Aug 24, 2013)

I really appreciate how you have compiled a remarkable training routine indeed. But it is flawed for a couple of reasons. Saying sub2/sub1 oll/pll is just being lazy. Different cases are different. for example, if you are getting to the point of sub1 Y perm, you must get other fast ones to 0.7-0.8 or sorts. Putting all algorithms equal is 1 thing I find really misleads us a lot. sub1ing slowest is okay on paper, but different standards for different ones should be the case IMO?
Also, how do you define sub1ing an alg? Doing it sub1 everytime it appears? Having a sub1 ao100? sub1 ao12? sub1 ao5? sub1 single? Even the last bit ensures you have practiced enough to be able to do it. But i m not sure how much one needs to do to be able to put that fast algs in solves .
Also as someone else suggested, transitions are another thing. One does not simply get good at them by repeated solving. One improves, but its hindering your potential and over practicing bad habits. I have decent official times but i have developed very bad habits due to rigorous practice thing that most people recommend . Its not right at all.


----------



## immortalchaos29 (Aug 25, 2013)

Akash Rupela said:


> I really appreciate how you have compiled a remarkable training routine indeed. But it is flawed for a couple of reasons. Saying sub2/sub1 oll/pll is just being lazy. Different cases are different. for example, if you are getting to the point of sub1 Y perm, you must get other fast ones to 0.7-0.8 or sorts. Putting all algorithms equal is 1 thing I find really misleads us a lot. sub1ing slowest is okay on paper, but different standards for different ones should be the case IMO?
> Also, how do you define sub1ing an alg? Doing it sub1 everytime it appears? Having a sub1 ao100? sub1 ao12? sub1 ao5? sub1 single? Even the last bit ensures you have practiced enough to be able to do it. But i m not sure how much one needs to do to be able to put that fast algs in solves .
> Also as someone else suggested, transitions are another thing. One does not simply get good at them by repeated solving. One improves, but its hindering your potential and over practicing bad habits. I have decent official times but i have developed very bad habits due to rigorous practice thing that most people recommend . Its not right at all.



I thought about this as well. At first I thought I could just drill and look for some arbitrary improvement. But now that I'm rethinking that having a goal to work for would be more effective. Deciding what these goals should be is tricky. It is possible to consider what the fastest cubers' times are and scale them down to a reasonable goal for each person, but this is a lot of work to get a proper sample size. It would be easier to get many fast people to post averages of 50 for all their PLLs and use those numbers, but that depends on willing participation.


----------



## sub20cuber (Sep 16, 2013)

ahhhhhhh intense much


----------



## speedpicker (Sep 16, 2013)

How about simply this. Figure out your individual PLL times. Practice the worst until reduced by 10%. Repeat.

Also, consider timing PLLs with various AUF combinations before and after. If you cant execute a U2 after the PLL without an awkward regrip, your time for that combo will stall, and your fingertricks/specific alg may need rethinking. 

Progressive, achievable, systematic reductions in all elements quickly add up to impressive gains.


----------



## slinky773 (Sep 17, 2013)

Thanks for the unnecessary bump. That was great. All things like what you said, speedpicker, has already been addressed in the thread. (I think. excuse me if it hasn't.)


----------

